# 1 Killed In I-93 Overnight Crash



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

_My thoughts and prayers go to the family of this young man._



> *1 Killed In I-93 Overnight Crash*
> Cause Of Accident Under Investigation
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

This should be an eye opener for all of us!
"State Police believe speed was a factor in the crash." This doesn’t surprise me at all, Inexperience + speed = disaster


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, I've had friends killed in similar car accidents..... it's so sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I sold two of these cars to 17 year olds. I literally took them to the track and taught them how and *WHEN* to drive the car fast. 

Reading this scares me about them. I will be e-mailing this to him to remind him of the consequences. 


Very sad story.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

People just need to repect the power that these cars have, because if you don't, this is the kind of thing that happens. My GTO is parked for the winter because the roads up here S U C K during the winter, all of the salt, sand, and potholes from the damn plows.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

It's ashame things like this happen...makes you realize how valuable life really is...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Look at how far the front is pushed in! Geez, the nose of the car is stuffed under the A-pillar. That is one heck of an impact. In fact, the engine and front suspension might have been torn off the car.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

That is sad. Young people high horsepower = Bad. I had a slow car when I was young. A 79 Monte Carlo with a 267ci V8. SLLLLOOOWWW. If I had a GTO or a Vette, who knows if I had lived this long.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Why would anyone let their 19 year old drive a GTO? I've been driving various fast cars for 20 years and there is no way I'd let one of my kids drive my Goat without me in the car. I know what I would have done at 19, I just got lucky and am still on this earth.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Really the passenger compartment held up pretty well considering the impact. The front of the car is gone but that is a crumple zone, and it did its job dissipating the force, and I'll bet anything he didn't have his seatbelt on, if he did he would be on here telling us just how it happened!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Agreed. The passenger survived -- and look at what's in front of his a-pillar. Zip. I'm wondering where the engine block is.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

If you look at the picture closer. It is the back end of the car that is gone. I was looking at my car out of my window comparing it to the pic. That window you see is the back window.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> If you look at the picture closer. It is the back end of the car that is gone. I was looking at my car out of my window comparing it to the pic. That window you see is the back window.


I blew up the pic, it's def the front, you can tell from the seat, the airbag, and you can see the side of the hood scoop.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> If you look at the picture closer. It is the back end of the car that is gone. I was looking at my car out of my window comparing it to the pic. That window you see is the back window.


Check out where the door handle is -- it's toward the back. This was a front impact.


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

That's exactly why kids shouldn't own real powerful sports cars til they are responsible enough to drive one. I feel terrible that his parents were that 
irresponsible themselfs and it cost the young man his life.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Really feel for the family of the young man. To lose a child at any age is horrible but a teen is awful.

I drive I-93 north and south each day for work and it is 4 lanes that are like a raceway somedays. There is a State Police presents daily but that's alot of road to cover.


----------



## l008com (Feb 17, 2006)

Before you go blaming the parents, the GUY was 19. He can buy whatever car he wants to buy. His parents might not like it but its a free country. When I was 19 I really wanted to get a 3000GT (aka GTO coincedently) but I was po'. Point is he was 19 not 16. And yeah only retards don't wear seatbelts. Especially if you are going to do something like floor it down 93 (something i've done many many times in my 8, as I live .2 miles from the highway.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm 19.

I've been driving a 2005 Pontiac GTO since I purchased it in early summer 2005. As soon as I bought it, I knew using the full four hundred horses required discipline. Since then, I've never driven it more than slightly out of its capabilities / my skill level on public roads. I've taken it to performance driving schools on more than one occasion, where I've taken the car to it's limits and then some. I'm very much in tune with my car and if I choose to exceed posted speed limits, you better believe I'm as much aware of my car and its surroundings as I am on a road course. I drive it completely differently when I switch out my track neovas for the stock tires. I don't drive like a jackass. 

There's a difference between having fun by driving fast when it's appropriate and driving recklessly, dangerously, and stupidly. Don't tell me young people are the only ones capable of the latter. I've watched middle aged men in corvettes burn out dangerously through a crowded intersection, and then proceed to cut through a double yellow into opposing traffic to pass traffic. Don't tell me you always resist the urge floor your GTO on that deserted stretch of highway. Still, youngsters are more susceptible to most of these factors and cars with the ability to travel fast don't help. I live in a college town, and the majority of jackasses on the road tend to be compensating young males in huge "racing/off-road trucks" that get a kick out of scaring other motorists by driving excessively fast in the wrong situations. Thank god the GTO is out of their price range. So why don't I drive like that? I think maturity is a bigger factor in all this than physical age. I value my life more than I value immature pleasure derived from dangerously passing Mustangs on public freeways just to show them I'm a "badass" with a "badass ride." I save my real on the limit driving for the track, and I enjoy it sooooo much more than anything I would ever want to do on public roads.

That said, I agree with the majority of what's been said so far about this tragedy. Inexperience, lack of paying attention, and driving recklessly / out of your skill level / out your car's capabilities seem to be the biggest dangers in driving any car.

I wish I could have sat down and chatted with this kid before the fact... and with every fellow young person that hasn't grasped the seriousness of making really bad decisions like driving recklessly. Not a huge suprise I'm majoring in psychology so I can counsel young'ns.

Still, there's only so much you can do.

My 2 cents. :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

At 19, you should be intelligent enough to put your damn seatbelt on. It's not the parents fault, the guy should have used better judgement......


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> At 19, you should be intelligent enough to put your damn seatbelt on. It's not the parents fault, the guy should have used better judgement......


Did he not have his seatbelt on?  There's even that little red seatbelt light that doesn't go away until you're buckled up.


----------



## 67gtolvr (Mar 11, 2006)

I am beginning a restoration on my '67 Goat. My 12 year old son can't wait to begin. Sadly, this tragedy will give me give me something important to talk to him about during those off moments. Looking back, I am greatful for what I "got through" as a young man in a hot car.

May God Bless these parents hearts..... that will never stop crying.

Marvin


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

There used to be 2 other GTO's here in town. One was rolled by a driver who'd been drinking, another was in a fairly serious wreck and was driven by a teenager. Luckily both drivers survived. 

I'd like to know how teenagers afford a brand new GTO? I guess I never had mommy and daddy to just buy everything for me... (maybe I'm just jealous).


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> There used to be 2 other GTO's here in town. One was rolled by a driver who'd been drinking, another was in a fairly serious wreck and was driven by a teenager. Luckily both drivers survived.
> 
> I'd like to know how teenagers afford a brand new GTO? I guess I never had mommy and daddy to just buy everything for me... (maybe I'm just jealous).


I'm paying for my own car. The bulk of my income comes from internet advertising and I'm starting to invest some of my money. I'm co-founding a PC repair company and I have a couple of other business ideas that I'm trying to get off the ground.

I think I'm in the minority again though... most teenagers with GTOs, or these kids you see driving around in mercedes or BMW's have parents willing to unload a whole lot of cash on sh*t they'd be better of letting their kids earn for themselves. 

Oh, and I like your avatar! :cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Well I got mine when I was 19 my own Down Payment and own Credit
payin $500 a month 

I got my Denali when I was 18 with my mom cosigning then just my name a month later to build up my credit made my own payments with no help from my parents

So does that put me in the same category for Using my parents for everything?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Well I got mine when I was 19 my own Down Payment and own Credit
> payin $500 a month
> 
> I got my Denali when I was 18 with my mom cosigning then just my name a month later to build up my credit made my own payments with no help from my parents
> ...


No, I'm afraid you'ze a pimp. :cheers


----------



## GTO0660M6 (May 24, 2006)

dealernut said:


> I sold two of these cars to 17 year olds. I literally took them to the track and taught them how and *WHEN* to drive the car fast.
> 
> Reading this scares me about them. I will be e-mailing this to him to remind him of the consequences.
> 
> ...


I give a lot of respect to you dealernut....not a lot of dealers would have done that. Most are worried about selling the car not any conqusences (spelling) of a younger person buying it


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Another sad story that demonstrates the pathetic way we teach people to drive. Driver's ed is only the beginning. In crisis, if a person does not react, it is too late. I get frustrated with defensive driving courses, they use the brake and do not teach a person how to power out of a skid or use power to manage a car out of control. I learned to drive on a race track, it is a lot different than what they teach. I always wonder if there was another car involved. No not in the accident but rather a slow moving vehicle. Get this in a recent study, they drove cars all at 85 MPH without a single accident. Add in cars at slower speeds, the accident rate began to climb. Interesting.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

First of all im 15, almost 16.



The_Goat said:


> I'd like to know how teenagers afford a brand new GTO? I guess I never had mommy and daddy to just buy everything for me... (maybe I'm just jealous).


I bought my GTO, me and me only, no help from mommy and daddy. Its called hard work and responsibility. I gave up alot of time to work to buy my car, but in the end, it was worth it.

But were not here to argue. Point is, this is a sad thing and an eye opener.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I turn 20 in three days, but having spent to majority of my 19th year of being on this planet with my GTO, I had to go through what I am sure the few other 19 year olds who own them have had to put up with. For those of us in that boat, I am sure you are as sick of it as I am. Yes my parents bought my first car, and yes they helped me with this car, largely thanks to a GM discount my family recieves from a certain employer, but I have still worked very hard for this car, and will have paid most of it- hopefully a year or two after I finish college.

I have taken my car to the limits time and time again, I have been driving fast cars since I started driving. It is true most people our age could not drive a 400 hp car, I have only trusted one other person to drive my car, but just the same there are people are age who shouldn't be driving a 150 hp car. There is nothing magical about the car that it automatically throws you off the road if you are 19 years old, if you can drive you can drive. I am certain that inexperience was a factor in this accident, and its terrible, there have been a lot of people killed in automobile accidents here recently in raleigh it seems like.

All I am asking is for the rest of the people on this forum to be a little more sensitive to your smallest age demographic here. Not all of us are spoiled brats who have had 5 cars and don't know how to drive. I think I can speak for the others on this forum when I say I am just in love with cars and driving in general. We are all here for the same reason!


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I've recommended for years that any car with wt/hp ratio less than 11 or 12 should require a performance class license with additional training. 

Then if you are ticketed three times for either reckless driving, speeding, no seat belt used, etc. while driving a HP vehicle, the Judge just takes the perfomance license endorsement away and only allows you to drive wimp-mobiles for the next five years.

Think of this like the Motorcycle endorsement. This would also help prevent accidents that might occur from loaning a performance vehicle to friends or family who don't have the endorsement.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

YouHolden? said:


> I turn 20 in three days, but having spent to majority of my 19th year of being on this planet with my GTO, I had to go through what I am sure the few other 19 year olds who own them have had to put up with. For those of us in that boat, I am sure you are as sick of it as I am. Yes my parents bought my first car, and yes they helped me with this car, largely thanks to a GM discount my family recieves from a certain employer, but I have still worked very hard for this car, and will have paid most of it- hopefully a year or two after I finish college.
> 
> I have taken my car to the limits time and time again, I have been driving fast cars since I started driving. It is true most people our age could not drive a 400 hp car, I have only trusted one other person to drive my car, but just the same there are people are age who shouldn't be driving a 150 hp car. There is nothing magical about the car that it automatically throws you off the road if you are 19 years if you can drive you can drive.old, I am certain that inexperience was a factor in this accident, and its terrible, there have been a lot of people killed in automobile accidents here recently in raleigh it seems like.
> 
> All I am asking is for the rest of the people on this forum to be a little more sensitive to your smallest age demographic here. Not all of us are spoiled brats who have had 5 cars and don't know how to drive. I think I can speak for the others on this forum when I say I am just in love with cars and driving in general. We are all here for the same reason!


:agree 


I Totally Agree,if you can drive you can drive


----------

